# GODF***INGDAMMIT QUIT CRASHING, FALLOUT 3!



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeps crashing.  No idea why.  I'll be in the middle of something and all of a sudden it encounters "an unexpected error".  Fucking fuck.  It's infuriating.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 4, 2009)

I run into the problem too from time to time. It doesn't do it very often, but every once in awhile after a long amount of play it just goes pfftz. Are you using any mods?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2009)

Darkfire27 said:


> I run into the problem too from time to time. It doesn't do it very often, but every once in awhile after a long amount of play it just goes pfftz. Are you using any mods?



None.  Absolute vanilla, patched to latest version.

I need to copy the tech blah-blah it throws at me next time and paste it here or elsewhere and see if someone else can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2009)

I couldn't get over 3-5fps with an 8700 Nvidia, so I said fuck it. Game sucked anyhow.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I couldn't get over 3-5fps with an 8700 Nvidia, so I said fuck it. Game sucked anyhow.



It isn't great, that's for sure, but I have it (courtesy of my brother) and I'm determined to beat it.  To death.


----------



## Furlop (Mar 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I couldn't get over 3-5fps with an 8700 Nvidia, so I said fuck it. Game sucked anyhow.



Sour grapes, anyone?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2009)

Furlop said:


> Sour grapes, anyone?



As a roleplayer of almost twelve years, the game failed to 'bring' me into the game, it failed to sell itself to me; both in roleplay standards, and FPS standards. Hell, I felt more like Master Chief in Halo, or Francis in Left 4 Dead, then I do as some guy in Fallout 3. I felt very much aware of the game, unaware of goals/objectives, or meaning/reasoning for doing what I was trying to do, and even if the gameplay was smooth, it was just like a shoddy FPS game with buff graphics.

And "sour grapes" is for when I diss something because I can't have it. Not because I say the game sucks. Read the original story, and get back to me before attempting to use the phrase again, please.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> As a roleplayer of almost twelve years, the game failed to 'bring' me into the game, it failed to sell itself to me; both in roleplay standards, and FPS standards. Hell, I felt more like Master Chief in Halo, or Francis in Left 4 Dead, then I do as some guy in Fallout 3. I felt very much aware of the game, unaware of goals/objectives, or meaning/reasoning for doing what I was trying to do, and even if the gameplay was smooth, it was just like a shoddy FPS game with buff graphics.
> 
> And "sour grapes" is for when I diss something because I can't have it. Not because I say the game sucks. Read the original story, and get back to me before attempting to use the phrase again, please.



It's a mishmash of FPS and turnbased RPG and it does neither particularly well.  I've played it using VATS minimally and I've found that even with a 100 percent condition hunting rifle I'm missing shots I damn well shouldn't be. 

There are annoying collision issues, the draw-in is annoyingly close on my computer, the Perception foe-finding function for the compass is almost entirely pointless, my combat shotty chews through durability like mad for no good reason I can discern, Super Mutant Brutes and Masters are stupidly difficult to kill early-to-midgame without a lucky shot in VATS (you can shoot them in the fucking face and they will BARELY take damage most of the time, it's insane)...

I don't dare try to hire a companion because I know they're going to do something fucking retarded like jump into my line of fire, or go crazy-Scotsman on a Super Sledge wielding mutie and lose.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a memory leak issue, lower your settings a bit; your video card doesn't have the memory.

It's a bug, not working as intended. Maybe a new driver for the video-card will fix the issue, or a patch from them.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 5, 2009)

what the hell do you guys keep doing to it?

I run fallout 3 on super max and can't get it to crash.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> what the hell do you guys keep doing to it?
> 
> I run fallout 3 on super max and can't get it to crash.



Good for you, some people have different hardware than you do.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I play on a laptop, so problems are inevitable. It is interesting though, that my little AMD/ATI 3450M Radeon can get significantly better performance then a 8700.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 5, 2009)

No it can't.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, something on my computer is getting ~25 FPS with average settings


----------



## Ruishiro Kitsune (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished playing through it with my HD 3870, averaged 50-60fps capped at my refresh rate on the high graphics settings, usually dropped no lower than 40fps in very foggy areas high action scenes etc.

I've had the same issues with crashes... I guess the game is just a bit buggy. Teaches you to save often *shrug*. Updating from the drivers provided with my card to the lastest ATI release did help greatly reduce crashes FWIW.

I didn't really start enjoying Fallout until I got a few missions into the quest, and got past about level 7, THEN it started getting fun. The game is just simply horribly to start out on... which seems like poor planning if your goal is to actually get people to PLAY your game lol. I don't plan to start another char just b/c of the BS with the initial vault stage and getting through the first 7 levels or so.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Gonna try messing with settings and such, make sure I have the latest drivers...

goddamn software these days.  Anyone remember Doom? Anyone remember Doom ever crashing? I don't.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the lowest settings I can without making the game look horrible (basically EVERYTHING but the textures is as low as they'll go. I have textures at Medium cause if they're lower I can't read shit on signs) and it still crashes on me. 

Though I noticed when I went from Full Screen to Window mode it crashed less often, so that might help.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Gonna try messing with settings and such, make sure I have the latest drivers...
> 
> goddamn software these days.  Anyone remember Doom? Anyone remember Doom ever crashing? I don't.



doom made win95 go all blue screeny


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Gonna try messing with settings and such, make sure I have the latest drivers...
> 
> goddamn software these days.  Anyone remember Doom? Anyone remember Doom ever crashing? I don't.



FUCK, I DO.

Getting booted to DOS is the most unnerving crash of all.
You still have the game image up, but then overtop of it in System Font:
FATAL EXCEPTION ERROR FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
091824301972501809 80x9980
etc etc


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> doom made win95 go all blue screeny



Lots of things made Win95 go all blue screeny.  Win95 made Win95 go all blue screeny.



jellyhurwit said:


> FUCK, I DO.
> 
> Getting booted to DOS is the most unnerving crash of all.
> You still have the game image up, but then overtop of it in System Font:
> ...



Wow.  Glad that never happened to me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> FUCK, I DO.
> 
> Getting booted to DOS is the most unnerving crash of all.
> You still have the game image up, but then overtop of it in System Font:
> ...



Try playing Hexen then quitting only to have the game go into an infinite loop of restarting itself no matter how many times you quit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2009)

Furlop said:


> I'm not sure if you can hear me up there on your high horse, but you said you could only get a few FPS out of it. I constitute that as 'not having it', considering it's practically unplayable like that. Get back to me when you pull your head out of your ass.



I'm not riding a high horse, and my head is not up my ass, you're improperly using a phrase and I called you out on it.

I could only get a few FPS out of it, but I still had it. Regardless of what you decide to constitute it as, I still had it, AND played it; thus the phrase "sour grapes" is not applicable, because the phrase applies to NOT having it.

Maybe you should get off your high horse and stop deeming things practically unplayable, just because they have crap FPS. I gave the game a chance, and while the FPS wasn't even close to optimal, I could still tell that I would not enjoy the game at all - even with 50fps+.


----------



## Furlop (Mar 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm not riding a high horse, and my head is not up my ass, you're improperly using a phrase and I called you out on it.
> 
> I could only get a few FPS out of it, but I still had it. Regardless of what you decide to constitute it as, I still had it, AND played it; thus the phrase "sour grapes" is not applicable, because the phrase applies to NOT having it.
> 
> Maybe you should get off your high horse and stop deeming things practically unplayable, just because they have crap FPS. I gave the game a chance, and while the FPS wasn't even close to optimal, I could still tell that I would not enjoy the game at all - even with 50fps+.



I'm not sure what's funnier. You trying to argue semantics or saying that you're able to judge a game even though it runs like complete shit on your computer.

I'm not sure what you were exactly expecting out of this. Only an idiot would've believed that Bethesda was going to recreate the system that Fallout 1 and 2 used. And from the very first screenshots it was painfully obvious that it was going to be "Oblivion with guns". And that's what it turned out to be. 

Though, going back to your previous post...



> I felt very much aware of the game, unaware of goals/objectives, or meaning/reasoning for doing what I was trying to do, and even if the gameplay was smooth, it was just like a shoddy FPS game with buff graphics.



To say that you're unaware of what to do when the dumb-downed compass has a gigantic arrow telling you where to go and what to do is just as funny as you telling me that I don't know what sour grapes means. Did you even pay attention to any of the intro in the vault? Was the dialog moving at 3 FPS, too?

I can't imagine that you even played any of the previous Fallouts, even with your "12 years of roleplaying experience". It's funny to think how lost you'd be in those games.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

It now crashes when I try to exit the game.

*click Exit Game*

*OHNOES UNEXPECTED ERROR SHUT DOWN TIEM*

...OK, that works too, I guess...


----------



## Aurali (Mar 5, 2009)

dire.. furlop.. behave.. or the mods will be out to get ya.



Tycho said:


> It now crashes when I try to exit the game.
> 
> *click Exit Game*
> 
> ...



I can top that.. 

Went to a tech show.. tried a game.. beat the level.. window closes out..

"what happened"

"you beat the level!"

"what? I beat the level and it crashed?"

"That's supposed to happen."


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

This reminds me of early Windows systems.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

Hell, the same darn thing happens to the 360 version as well.

And 360s are pretty powerful systems based on what I observed from it = /


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Hell, the same darn thing happens to the 360 version as well.
> 
> And 360s are pretty powerful systems based on what I observed from it = /



It's just a weak tri-core cpu with 1 gig of memory able to be allocated to RAM or Video, mixed with a "meh" video card potential.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

tell me what your system is.  cpu, op sys, gpu, ram in size and speed and if you can who makes your MB.  Had this issue with vanguard when it first released.  it ended up being a nvidia issue on the way the the bios handled the settings. (basic statement not gonna do the bloody details)

But newf is more than likely right.  Its a memory leak.  Does it boot you to desktop or all the way to reboot?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2009)

Furlop said:


> I'm not sure what's funnier. You trying to argue semantics or saying that you're able to judge a game even though it runs like complete shit on your computer.
> 
> To say that you're unaware of what to do when the dumb-downed compass has a gigantic arrow telling you where to go and what to do is just as funny as you telling me that I don't know what sour grapes means. Did you even pay attention to any of the intro in the vault? Was the dialog moving at 3 FPS, too?
> 
> I can't imagine that you even played any of the previous Fallouts, even with your "12 years of roleplaying experience". It's funny to think how lost you'd be in those games.



I am able to judge a game without even playing it. Could you judge the president without being one? Can you judge a movie with only seeing the trailer? Can you judge a house without ever living in it? The answer is an emphatic 'yes'. Semantics aside, which it seems you're poor at in general; you saying that I can't judge something, because it isn't optimal, is laughable at best. Have you never been in a situation where you think to your self, "This is sooooo boring" or "This sucks, why am I here (or 'why am I doing this')?" You are judging something, and most likely preemptively judging something in the future. (read as: If it is this boring/stupid now, then it most likely will continue to be such in the future)

Back to my previous post:

My game didn't have a gigantic arrow when I played it, there was a compass with a bunch of various notches on it; none of them were sized any larger then the next. So I must plead ignorance on that. 

The Vault was pathetically needless, and probably one of the worst 'training' portions of a game I've ever played. The dialogue wasn't believable, but it ran at probably about 20-30 fps - My FPS dropped when I went out into the world. 

With the previous Fallouts, I am talking about roleplaying for twelve years, not playing roleplay games for twelve years. 

Though you've still yet to profess to me, that you know what the phrase "sour grapes" means. You keep bringing it up though, so I'd hope you understood the meaning by now.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Well sorry, I belive Fallout 3 was deserving of game of the year, it was the single most immersive game I've ever played.

And no, you can't judge a game without playing it anymore than you can judge a movie without watching it, only going on reviews and what other people say; like vista, that doesn't work.

comparing people or structures to entertainment also doesn't work.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well sorry, I belive Fallout 3 was deserving of game of the year, it was the single most immersive game I've ever played.
> 
> And no, you can't judge a game without playing it anymore than you can judge a movie without watching it, only going on reviews and what other people say; like vista, that doesn't work.
> 
> comparing people or structures to entertainment also doesn't work.



I wasn't comparing people or structures to entertainment, I was taking everything into it's own context. You CAN judge a game without playing it, and you CAN judge a movie without watching it. There is no rule saying you can't, and "you can't judge a book by its cover" is not an empirically true statement. 

However, I understand people try to use this phrase in defense of something being judged, but it doesn't hold much weight as an argument.


----------



## psion (Mar 11, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> I have the lowest settings I can without making the game look horrible (basically EVERYTHING but the textures is as low as they'll go. I have textures at Medium cause if they're lower I can't read shit on signs) and it still crashes on me.
> 
> Though I noticed when I went from Full Screen to Window mode it crashed less often, so that might help.


Hmmm, I'll have to do that when I double check my settings.  Because unless I'm in a vault or something similar, it boots me to the desktop every five minutes.  Still as awesome as you can get (as far as I'm concerned) despite giving me a raw deal.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 11, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> tell me what your system is.  cpu, op sys, gpu, ram in size and speed and if you can who makes your MB.  Had this issue with vanguard when it first released.  it ended up being a nvidia issue on the way the the bios handled the settings. (basic statement not gonna do the bloody details)
> 
> But newf is more than likely right.  Its a memory leak.  Does it boot you to desktop or all the way to reboot?



Desktop.  I'm gonna look into this memory leak shit, I heard about it happening constantly with Age of Conan... I don't know exactly what it is, but I intend to change that.

Also: Fallout 3 does not deserve the absurd amounts of praise it has been getting.  Not going to go into it any further, lest I derail the thread.


----------



## psion (Mar 12, 2009)

@tycho:  You mean like it hasn't been already?

Well, I adjusted most of my settings like Zoltan has and it's running much better.  Managed to knock off those quests in Bigtown and mouse around a little more (discovering the wonderful Paradise Falls and pissing off the front guard,) it now crashes every half hour or so instead of every five minutes.  Which still sucks but at least I get to play and have fun, the two most important things about a game at any rate.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

a memory leak is normally an issue between the way the software was written for say shading or pixaliation (example) and the way the video card handles it.  Most of the time it is worked out on the software end, but it takes playing around with your settings  (like AA) and such.  its mostly trial and error unless you have access to the programing code.

also check and see if there are more programs running in the back ground and how much virtual memeory you have.  that could be affecting it. too.


----------

